

Google's SPDY Incorporated Into Next-Gen HTTP - jhack
http://hothardware.com/News/Googles-SPDY-Incorporated-Into-NextGen-HTML-Company-Offers-TCP-Enhancements/

======
mooism2
HTTP, not HTML.

Article body says it's a proposal, it's not at all certain that it will pass.

Title is wrong.

------
ch0wn
Next-Gen HTML? You mean HTTP 2.0, don't you?

